# i cant olliee



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm, Well I generally flex my board back as much as possible, Use the force of my board snapping back to place and a well timed forward jump to get a high ollie. Not many people can ollie on their board as high as they can jump.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

wuts the point of ollieing then..


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Because if you learn to do it right, then you CAN get higher than a jump


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh many reasons. Jumping over a fallen log, Looking snazzy on the hill, getting higher on any jump.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

an easy way to think about it is ... butter on your tail... (basicly bring your tip into the air) when its up push off your back foot (jump) but also pull it up to level of your front foot while pushing your front leg to the ground..

the front leg wont go down b.c you have no leverage on it. your board will pop up parallel to the ground


Im not the best at explaining things but hope it helped


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Gee, can you tell Snowolf is an instructor? Love how you break technique down! :thumbsup:

One thing I though I would mention is the flex of your board. Sure with good technique you should be able to ollie with any board, but one with more flex will make it a lot easier. This is just from personal experience, I went from a stiff all mountain board to one with more flex and it made ollieing that much easier.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Perpetual3am said:


> Gee, can you tell Snowolf is an instructor? Love how you break technique down! :thumbsup:
> 
> One thing I though I would mention is the flex of your board. Sure with good technique you should be able to ollie with any board, but one with more flex will make it a lot easier. This is just from personal experience, I went from a stiff all mountain board to one with more flex and it made ollieing that much easier.


This is very true, I have a lot of trouble Ollieing (sp?) my Prior.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

a mid flex board is probably the best to ollie with... or at least a board you can bend with your weight in either direction.

not too much though. noodles are not too ollie friendly as far as height goes. just not enough "spring" in them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

mhm ok sounds good, but i frequently see u have to pop off from the center of the board on a banana? i dont really understand how u can ollie off the center of ur board. wut does that mean


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I can nollie but I can't ollie..well, i can ollie but it's lower than when I just jump...is that normal? I find it easier to nollie than ollie..I'm goofy as well, not sure if that's has any significance..


----------

